# Ramzi Method - 8 week ultrasound Gender Guesses!



## Kalena123

Hi everyone!

Does anybody know about the Ramzi method? Where if the baby implants on the right of the uterus it's a boy and if it's on the left, it's a girl? It has a 97.5% accuracy rate apparently. :O 

Well I'm just looking for some clarification and guesses. I had an abdominal ultrasound at 8W6d and according to the image, I am having a boy, is this correct?? (seeing as abdominal ultrasounds mirror the actual image) and transvaginal ultrasounds do not mirror the image but are as they appear. 

Let me know what you think?

Thanks and feel free to post your ultrasound pictures too and state whether it was abdominal or transvaginal ultrasound and we can all take guesses.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.png
File size: 326.4 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Kalena123

Bump.


----------



## nalurose

Kalena123 said:


> Bump.

If it was abdominal, according to Ramzi- this would mean Girl


----------



## pinklightbulb

That's implanted on the right if it's abdominal, since it needs to be mirrored (I think the pic is the right way up, lol) so that is a boy according to the Ramzi method. Both my boys were on the right!


----------



## sheela12

hi all,

Can anybody guess mine based on the 8 week scan????
 



Attached Files:







Scan1.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 22









scan2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Rach3017

With all the researching I've done, The Ramzi Method was done on women that were 6-7 weeks pregnant. After that, baby floats all over so not as accurate. I'm very interested in this theory. And, actually believe in it from what I've seen. I guess I'll know for sure when I find out on this baby. My first 2 were clearly on the right, and are boys..This one was def on the left...so, hoping it's a little girl. We will see!


----------



## rubysoho120

Well its on the right side so really the left which is a girl.


----------



## momma 2 be

I would say BOY


----------



## americanhoney

I say GIRL! Update


Could you take a peek at mine as well?
This was 7w4days.
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 20


----------



## americanhoney

americanhoney said:


> I say GIRL! Update
> 
> 
> Could you take a peek at mine as well?
> This was 7w4days.

Forgot to mention my ultrasound was transvaginal.
Thanks! :hugs:


----------

